# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë të keqeje ka nëse gruaja i flet shokut të burrit dhe i jep dorën?

## projekti21_dk

Tema Ti japësh gji foshnjës në publik, sidomos ata që kishin votuar për jo më frymëzoi për të shkruar një temë tjetër e cila edhe lidhet me këtë e që kat ë bëjë me një traditë të keqe, pse jo edhe të shëmtuar në disa treva tona.

Unë trevën nuk po e përmend, për të mos u bërë një përgojues, por besoj nga përgjigjet që do të japin lexuesit do ta kuptoni se për cilën trevë bëhet fjalë.

Kam dëgjuar se ka disa treva shqiptare që nëse burri merr me vete një shok gruja e tij lërë që nuk i flet dorë për dore, por edhe nëse qëllon brenda ndoshta ia bënë një qysh je të keqe. Çështë edhe më e keqja, kam dëgjuar se në këtë trevë edhe nëse vëllai i shkon nuses, për ta vizituar motrën, as atij nuk i flet dorë për dore, se për kunatat tjera mos të flasim.

Unë e quaj primitivizëm. Po ju?

Ta luftojmë edhe këtë të metë.

----------


## alnosa

Na thuaj ne cilen treve se mua nuk me duket e arsyeshme kjo gje dhe hera e pare qe po e degjoj ?!

----------


## Boy

Ca dmth me i fol dore per dore?

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Na thuaj ne cilen treve se mua nuk me duket e arsyeshme kjo gje dhe hera e pare qe po e degjoj ?!


treven nuk e them, sepse po më duket përgojim. Kjo është e vërtetë dhe besoj ndonjëri nga lexuesit do ta nxjerrë. Ka rrezik që pjesëtarët e asaj treve mos të marrin pjesë. Nëse nuk paraqiten ata - edh ekjo tregon se për cilën/cilat trevë/a bëhet fjelë.
Të besoj se nuk e beson këtë, sepse as unë nuk e kam besuar këtë.
Por mos harro se po përhapet edhe në treva tjera avash avash!!

----------


## goldian

alnosa na ke mungu 
te pershendes


edhe une po te isha i martue sdo e kisha lan gruen teme me mdal prej dhomet 
biles as bab jem as vllai skisha pas qejf me ma pa nusen e le ma tjert

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ti japesh gji,femijes ne publik,eshte nje gje normale.Te pakten per grate qe kan jetuar ne ish qytetin e Tiranes...
Pjesen tjeter nuk e kuptova.

----------


## s0ni

> Na thuaj ne cilen treve se mua nuk me duket e arsyeshme kjo gje dhe hera e pare qe po e degjoj ?!


 Nga Kosova besoj....futu njehere ne forumin fetar e do shohesh qe ka veta te cilet besojne femra te dali ne dhome tjeter kur futet nje mashkull jo-familjar ne shtepi per vizite. 
Mendje alla turke, pastaj kane fytyre te na shajne ne me normat taman normale Shqiptare komunista te xhaxhit Enver.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ca dmth me i fol dore per dore?


d.m.th kur të të vijë ndonjë mysafirë t'ia zgjasësh dorën e t'i thuash: Mirë se erdhe!

----------


## mia@

> d.m.th kur të të vijë ndonjë mysafirë t'ia zgjasësh dorën e t'i thuash: Mirë se erdhe!


Ka dhe me keq Adem. Ka zona ne Veri te Shqiperise, katunde, ku femrat nuk lejohen fare te takohen me miqte.

----------


## Boy

> d.m.th kur të të vijë ndonjë mysafirë t'ia zgjasësh dorën e t'i thuash: Mirë se erdhe!


Ah kuptova. Une s'e di ku i ke vene re keto fenomene, por jam i vetedijshem qe ne Shqiperi ka akoma disa "tribu te prapambetura".

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ti japesh gji,femijes ne publik,eshte nje gje normale.Te pakten per grate qe kan jetuar ne ish qytetin e Tiranes...
> Pjesen tjeter nuk e kuptova.


po serafim. besoj kur të të vijë dikush mysafir te ti, gruaja jote ( nëse je i martuar) i zgjat dorën mysafirt dhe i thotë mirë se erdhe. 

Ka treva ku kjo nuk bëhet se është turp gruaja t'ia zgjasë dorën shokut të burrit!!!!!

----------


## alnosa

> treven nuk e them, sepse po më duket përgojim. Kjo është e vërtetë dhe besoj ndonjëri nga lexuesit do ta nxjerrë. Ka rrezik që pjesëtarët e asaj treve mos të marrin pjesë. Nëse nuk paraqiten ata - edh ekjo tregon se për cilën/cilat trevë/a bëhet fjelë.
> Të besoj se nuk e beson këtë, sepse as unë nuk e kam besuar këtë.
> Por mos harro se po përhapet edhe në treva tjera avash avash!!


Nqs eshte e vertet ,ky zakon turk nuk duhet praktikuar ,eshte injoranc dhe munges edukate ndaj njerit apo tjetrit kur te vjen  ne shtepi .Me nje fjal kur me vjen burri i motres ne shtepi mua ,une duhet te fshihem dhe mos te dukem per sa dite ai mund te rrij ne shtepine time ?!Prandaj thuaje ne cilen treve se nuk ka ndonje gje te keqe ,vetem duhet injoruar ky zakon .
Hajde injorance qe une nuk e paskam degjuar ndonjehere .

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

tani dua te besoj se kjo ndodh si puna e ferexhese qe femra mos terheqen mashkullin
skllaveri domethene
me ka ndodhur ne nje dasem ne turqi kur na grumbulluan ne nje dhome te gjithave

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje Z.Gashi eshte e vertet kete qe thoni ,une do te shkruaj per shqiptaret e maqedonis.
Ne shume fshatra si dhe ne qytetet tona ka shume gra qe jo se jo te pershendetet per dore por as qe i del karshi mikut apo ndonje burri te huaj, a eshte ne pyetje zakonet traditat a feja smund ta dij por akoma ndodh dhe vazhdon kjo edhe ne kete kohe.Mua per vete sme shokon kjo jam mesuar bile kur shkoj edhe une nganjeher per te respektuar familjen pershendetem me levizje koke.Por ka edhe nga ata qe jo per dore por  edhe ngryk e marin mesafirin si gjest vllezerore.*

----------


## goldian

ju lumte ketyne grave
te ruhen akonet tona mos te bahena si evropa prostitut

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po me thoni oda, apo oda e burave ka e ka prejardhjen ?
Nga turku feja apo tradit e shqiptarve?*

----------


## alnosa

> Nga Kosova besoj....futu njehere ne forumin fetar e do shohesh qe ka veta te cilet besojne femra te dali ne dhome tjeter kur futet nje mashkull jo-familjar ne shtepi per vizite. 
> Mendje alla turke, pastaj kane fytyre te na shajne ne me normat taman normale Shqiptare komunista te xhaxhit Enver.


  Ne kosove apo ne shqiperi edhe ne kohet e para gruaja takonte ,jepte doren pershendeste ,shtronte sofren etj ,etj .Se nga mbiu ky zakon tani une se marr vesh ,feja i budalleps njerezit se zakon i shqiptarit nuk ka qene ndonjehere dhe sbesoj te jete mos respektimi i mikut ne shtepi .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> po serafim. besoj kur të të vijë dikush mysafir te ti, gruaja jote ( nëse je i martuar) i zgjat dorën mysafirt dhe i thotë mirë se erdhe. 
> 
> Ka treva ku kjo nuk bëhet se është turp gruaja t'ia zgjasë dorën shokut të burrit!!!!!


Nuk duhet ofenduar asnje treve...dhe kur jan treva kot...
Njerez qe nuk din te respektojn vetveten,e jo me mysafirin.

----------


## Lati.

Ajo ndodh te familjet qe jan me shum fetare , ose ne përgjithsi nuk ka shum ashtu .
Pastaj nese e shikoni me fe krishtere , eshte po ashtu njejteme në Bibel që gruja mos te përshendetet per dore me mashkullin , ashtu që shiqone fejen e juve e mos u kapeni gjdo her per Musliman se sidomos feja juaj ka lan pas vete vareza masive , dhunime femijesh , masakra femijesh , shembulli me i mire vetem para disa vitesh ne Yugaslawi .




> ademgashi_dk


Ti quje si te dush , nuk eshte hiq interesant se si e qun ti .

----------


## s0ni

> Ne kosove apo ne shqiperi edhe ne kohet e para gruaja takonte ,jepte doren pershendeste ,shtronte sofren etj ,etj .Se nga mbiu ky zakon tani une se marr vesh ,feja i budalleps njerezit se zakon i shqiptarit nuk ka qene ndonjehere dhe sbesoj te jete mos respektimi i mikut ne shtepi .


Po pra pikerisht!! Nuk do habitem nese do turren fetaret tek kjo tema e ta mbrojne si tradite e lashte Shqiptare mos takimin e mikut kur vjen mysafir. 

Sueda , oda do te thote dhome, me sa di une nuk percakton dhome burrash por vecse dhome ne shtepi.

----------

